# Introducing the Google TV Forums @ googletvforum.org



## usmbtech

​
If you haven't been living under a rock for the past 6 months then you've probably heard about this new thing called Google TV. What is it? Well, Google TV is a sofware layer that runs on either stand-alone devices that plug into your TV or your television itself. This software is meant to change the way you use and interact with your TV.

Think about searching for any and all shows that might be running with a familiar and powerful Google search box, right on your TV. Imagine running all kinds of internet enabled Apps with the power of Android right on your TV. That gives you an idea of just some of the features that Google TV offers and the power that Google TV Apps can bring.

Since we think that Google TV could be a big hit with consumers we've decided to dedicate an entire site to it. As with all of our communities we aim to be a friendly, helpful, educational place where you can ask the simplest questions or the most advanced hacking questions.

With that said, we'd like to introduce the Google TV Forum @ googletvforum.org. The site is just getting off the ground so we would appreciate your help in registering, posting a welcome post and any questions you may have about the Google TV platform. We'll do our best to answer them. While it's not an official resource, we are built on enthusiasts of all the things Google has to offer.

To visit the site, simply click here: Google TV Forums

Thanks for your attention and thanks for being a valued member!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

it   isnt as  bad as you  would think.


----------



## Sheldon

DanK said:


> ​
> If you haven't been living under a rock for the past 6 months then you've probably heard about this new thing called Google TV. What is it? Well, Google TV is a sofware layer that runs on either stand-alone devices that plug into your TV or your television itself. This software is meant to change the way you use and interact with your TV.
> 
> Think about searching for any and all shows that might be running with a familiar and powerful Google search box, right on your TV. Imagine running all kinds of internet enabled Apps with the power of Android right on your TV. That gives you an idea of just some of the features that Google TV offers and the power that Google TV Apps can bring.
> 
> Since we think that Google TV could be a big hit with consumers we've decided to dedicate an entire site to it. As with all of our communities we aim to be a friendly, helpful, educational place where you can ask the simplest questions or the most advanced hacking questions.
> 
> With that said, we'd like to introduce the Google TV Forum @ googletvforum.org. The site is just getting off the ground so we would appreciate your help in registering, posting a welcome post and any questions you may have about the Google TV platform. We'll do our best to answer them. While it's not an official resource, we are built on enthusiasts of all the things Google has to offer.
> 
> To visit the site, simply click here: Google TV Forums
> 
> Thanks for your attention and thanks for being a valued member!



Oh great. Another spambot.


----------



## LAfrique

Google the spy? You know, I now do everything possible to stay away from anything Google! Google is a spy, it keeps track of your activities and could easily declare upon court order. See (Update in a SLAPP case
April 19, 2011 by Alicia Wagner Calzada) - Slapped In Texas


----------



## boedicca

You couldn't pay me to watch Google TV.

And I'm not going to use their mobile phone wallet payment thing either.


----------



## LAfrique

I see spy Google is getting into and acquiring everything. Few days ago, Google acquired several patents to IBM's properties. Google is now in process of acquiring The Dealmap, maker of software for Androids and iSO devices.

While I hope all would prosper, I have a problem with companies that aim to monopolize everything, control activities of people and ganging with government to spy on people. I do not like Google because of its covert acts of spying and I do my best to avoid Google services. I only use even Google search for searches Google inhibits other search engines from producing results to.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It uses Flash....nuff' said.


----------



## LAfrique

I think Google is the revised CIA.


----------



## harryferrel

Google is trying to monopolize everything. They should change their name go Greedle. Just recently, they cut off keyword data from their product Google Analytics. They did that to monopolize the search industry and bring in more money to their service Google Adwords. Well played, Greedle.


----------



## TinaTwilight

Well I have also tried playing some videos off my local home server (using DLNA) today, with no luck. I powered up one of my older servers.Still no luck....


----------



## SixFoot

I bought the unlocked/rooted Kodi box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HVFLKD8/?tag=ff0d01-20

I have over 4,000 channels and I watched finding Dory in HD in my living room while it was still in theaters (pure streaming, no illegal downloads). I was also able to watch UFC 202 live on August 20th (great main event!) without having to order a PPV.

No monthly subscription.

It is also my new emulating machine. It can handle the classical emulators from Atari thru PlayStation Portable. PS3 controllers are plug and play ready for this machine. I have over 5,000 video games to choose from, thanks to Google web search search.

Since I have NAS options with my router, the thousand or so movies/shows I have can be streamed to this device as well.

"What are the legalities?" you might ask. Well, it's openly sold on Amazon, with orders being fulfilled and shipped via Amazon LLC. I'm an Amazon Prime member, so I also got free two-day shipping on that and virtually every order I place.

Oh, and I'm typing this message from my Kodi box. Any wireless keyboard/mouse can be plugged in.

Eff Netflix, Hulu, Dish, and Time Warner. Eff them all in their stupid effin' ears!


----------



## Jamesbrown_123

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## SeekAndProtect

The reason I joined this site is because google and the other platforms were tracking me and I live in a place that's not conducive to political views similar to President Trump. Hope this place isn't affiliated with google


----------



## james bond

With Google, I use Google maps and directions while I'm driving some place that I am not familiar with.  One has to allow it to track you and your car for voice directions.  Thus, they got all kinds of information on you from your phone number and where you are.

I got Alexa (Amazon) for the smart devices interface.  There are settings that I have to turn off so I'll have privacy and they won't record and keep my interactions.  The settings for non-privacy and to allow for recording and keeping it is the default.  They're prolly recording everything it picks up unless I set microphone to off (I wonder as even if the mic is off, the light still flickers).


----------

